# Green Terrors Spawning



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

A few days ago I noticed my little Green Terrors dancing. Sure enough the next morning there was a about 80 eggs in a flower pot. 
Now 2 days later and no white eggs. 
I didn't expect this so soon....I have only had them for 3 weeks and the female is only 3" and the male close to 4".
I will update as we go but all signs look good so far.
They are in the 210G with 3 silver dollars and a Flagtail.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice! Mine started spawning at about that size. Mine have spawned 3 or 4 times now, I've never pulled any fry, and the fry have never lasted more than 4 to 6 weeks before the parents lose interest and they start to get picked off.

Expect there to be a bit of a learning curve, and don't be surprised if there is some bickering between the pair after the fry hatch.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to update...the eggs hatched last night and we now have wrigglers.

I have separated all the other fish from the fry and mother, more for the mom's stress level then fear they would eat the babies.

Please excuse the bad pic but getting a clear shot of them is a challenge. They are the light green spot at the base of the driftwood.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

So I decided to take a chance today and move the female and her wigglers to a 30G long. 
Well it worked out very well. 
She is turning out to be a good mother for her first try.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

The fry started swimming today! They follow mom around the tank.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update ..... Fry are now 3 months old and about 2" .....some are really starting to show some of the GT colouring. They are in a 75g now and are doing great.

Difficult to get good pics as they move way to fast but here we go...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Kole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

